# Making a split, ordered a queen



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

If it was me, I would have ordered the queen first, to be sure she came alive and well. That said, if indeed you split a week ago and there were any viable eggs available, you will most likely have queen cells. And yes I would remove them before placing my queen in. On the bright side, you will know which hive has the queen. As far as the hives go, I'd be sure to fill the hive with frame and foundation, if you use it. As for the honey, I would give it back just as it is. they will use it to build the hive quicker if needed. ( I wouldn't be surprised if you don't have a dearth in your not to distant future. ) As the saying goes, " you can make honey or you can make bees " . Two hives are better than one, always. Learn how to keep them alive through the winter, (if there is such a thing in AR) and you will be far better off next year for honey, and any hives you want to make. 
GOOD LUCK!!! 
p.s. Try to find a local mentor and join a bee club if possible. But as always, there are always good people here willing to try and help.


----------



## fNWABEES (Mar 5, 2017)

Bee Havin,
Thanks for your input! It's nice to know that all my dilligent reading and YouTube watching has me on the right track. I have filled both hives with the frames and foundation on either side of where the brood frames are. I may take out a couple on either side of the top(medium) brood box and put in some honey frames. As far as the winter, yeah it's not much of a winter. Not like I had most of my life living in northern MI. People talk about winter and I just kinda chuckle. If it's not below freezing with a couple feet of snow on the ground I can't really call it winter, lol.
I have joined a local bee club, and have found a mentor that this is only his second year, but a great guy. Thanks for the best wishes.


----------

